# "MBTI Database"



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Let me be honest here, this site is just a big meme.


Not that you face random biased "Articles" or "Entries" that most normal people dont give a crap about, you also face random mentaly insane comments in those articles.

Like seriously, is this is really what you call ok?

























When I enter that site, I want to just see which characters from anime or other movies/cartoons share my type, seriously, nobody gives a crap about...

Blahblahblah most creative type blahblahblah best type blahblahblah most unlucky type blabla most XD type blabla best meme type blabla other crap type brabrabra i want to die


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

There's a heavy N bias there. The "Which type has the stronger Ne" or whatever function entries are ridiculous.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

And the people there just hate ESTPs cause ESTPs bullied them. 

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> And the people there just hate ESTPs cause ESTPs bullied them.
> 
> MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters
> 
> ...



Insert random Intuitive bias here... *Intuitive autistic screeching*


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

You're missing the highest quality content:
MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Here is some more autistic articles with autistic comments in it:

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters

One thing is Ironic is how in most of those It's usualy SP's or INFP's with 4w3 or 4w5 eneagram are usualy the dominant votes in those, so much bias and hate lol


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

@Comrade Maxim



> Like seriously, is this is really what you call ok?


Its not that bad, get over it.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

So your brains says to you that It's ok to make stupidly offensive articles and accumulate mentaly insane comments, I'm not sure if you're joking or not. And I dont understand what I should "Get over it" as you said, cuz I already did, long ago.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> So your brains says to you that It's ok to make stupidly offensive articles and accumulate mentaly insane comments, I'm not sure if you're joking or not. And I dont understand what I should "Get over it" as you said, cuz I already did, long ago.


How could you have gotten over it a long time ago if you only posted this yesterday?


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I'm not sure if youre one of the guys from mbtidatabase who makes those stupid articles, but if you think all this ok (look at those insane artilces and comments they have), I can come into this conclusion: you're a troll from Mbtidatae base


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I'm on that website, for some reason.

I think the whole page is terrible, not just for the subpar content but the layout is horrendous and difficult to read.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> I'm not sure if youre one of the guys from mbtidatabase who makes those stupid articles, but if you think all this ok (look at those insane artilces and comments they have), I can come into this conclusion: you're a troll from Mbtidatae base


According to the site trolls are NTPs, are you saying I’m an NTP?


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Turi said:


> I'm on that website, for some reason.
> 
> I think the whole page is terrible, not just for the subpar content but the layout is horrendous and difficult to read.


They dont even have proper moderators to modertae all this shit...


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> They dont even have proper moderators to modertae all this shit...


But it’s a site reliant on consensus anyway, so it’s fair game. People don’t have to go on a site if they feel offended about someone’s opinion on a theory because after all it is theory and it is opinion


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> But it’s a site reliant on consensus anyway, so it’s fair game. People don’t have to go on a site if they feel offended about someone’s opinion on a theory because after all it is theory and it is opinion


This Fe-exclusive realm is probably his least favourite thing, ever.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> According to the site trolls are NTPs, are you saying I’m an NTP?


Please, can you stop trolling? I can clearly sense that you're trolling.

And to be serious, I have no Idea where you came from with that Idea that I'm saying you're NTP, you're just making things up.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> But it’s a site reliant on consensus anyway, so it’s fair game. People don’t have to go on a site if they feel offended about someone’s opinion on a theory because after all it is theory and it is opinion


Unthoughtfull stupidly offensive content and insane comments is "Theory and opinion", like come on, are you even serious?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Comrade Maxim said:


> Unthoughtfull stupidly offensive content and insane comments is "Theory and opinion", like come on, are you even serious?


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Comrade Maxim said:


> Please, can you stop trolling? I can clearly sense that you're trolling.
> 
> And to be serious, I have no Idea where you came from with that Idea that I'm saying you're NTP, you're just making things up.


But you’re kinda saying to ignore negative things which might be correlated to a type and leave things strictly positive which isn’t true. Both positive and negative things can be correlated to a patterns associated with type.

For example, with a world run by sfjs and stjs (largest population stats), the way an infp or intp thinks might not be as appreciated. They might find it harder to get hired in sj dominated job industries. Keep in mind the site is based on not fact, but likelihood based on studying the letters and such.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Turi said:


>


That sign is animal cruelty. What’s wrong with ibis’?


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Mortaldeadking said:


> Your profile picture and username decreases your I.Q by a substantial amount!


I wish it did, maybe then I’d be able to understand what you’re saying.

@Mortaldeadking 

Wait was that even directed at me?


----------



## EdgeOnEdge (Jan 20, 2018)

@WintersFlame No, no it wasn’t. Lol


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Mortaldeadking said:


> @WintersFlame No, no it wasn’t. Lol


Whoops. Hahaha!:laughing:


----------



## the heart marksman (Nov 17, 2017)

mbti database is fucking dead, there's this dude named joseph who makes the dumbest entries ever, he's the guy whos always saying "you are loved" and shit like that, annoying guy really, I mean I understand where OP is coming from but the community actually loathes this site as well (well, most of us do)


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Mortaldeadking said:


> @WintersFlame No, no it wasn’t. Lol


So It's me :frustrating:


----------



## AvengedEightfold (Feb 25, 2018)

Comrade Maxim said:


> Let me bet that you're the guy that posted those articles and voted ISFP or INFP.
> 
> 
> Oh, so SP types and INFP are sensitive, lets make articles and vote from them to exploit sensitivenes and show how much of an asshole I'm am. - If this is really what you mean, sorry you're just a rotten human being with a disgusting personality.


The saddest part is that you edited this, calling me a rotten and disgusting human being, AFTER I replied to you (and explained that I actually really like ISFPs, etc.) Dramatic much? Thanks for proving my point for me.

I'm the most sensitive person I know. When someone talks shit about me, directly or indirectly, it gets to me, but at least I can admit it. I don't rant to the internet about how stupid they are or label them as having a mental disorder. I think most people can see through that sort of thing. **shrug**


----------



## Khelian (Dec 25, 2016)

Why are you complaining about this website when you can just ignore it?
I mean, what do you expect, that people will stop going on it and that it'll be shut down?


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

AvengedEightfold said:


> The saddest part is that you edited this, calling me a rotten and disgusting human being, AFTER I replied to you (and explained that I actually really like ISFPs, etc.) Dramatic much? Thanks for proving my point for me.
> 
> I'm the most sensitive person I know. When someone talks shit about me, directly or indirectly, it gets to me, but at least I can admit it. I don't rant to the internet about how stupid they are or label them as having a mental disorder. I think most people can see through that sort of thing. **shrug**



I apologize for that. Sorry for going hard.


----------



## AvengedEightfold (Feb 25, 2018)

WintersFlame said:


> Can’t be. Mbti base voted INTJ 4w5 as most disgusting personality type so that can’t be @AvengedEightfold who is ENFP.


Could be. I don't usually get along with INTJs. Plus I'm not a *confirmed* ENFP. I'm just, like, probably one.
But no, I'm not the one making these polls. I made a few stupid ones, like "chicken nugget." I vote on most of the ones I see, even if they're kinda dumb. And I probably would have voted for INTJ in that particular poll. Either that or ESTJ. Definitely not 4w5, though. I'm pretty sure that's in my tritype.

Edit: Meh, I might have voted for an Fe type. Not that any type is disgusting. But let's just say, if I had to choose, it would definitely not be an SP or FP type. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## AvengedEightfold (Feb 25, 2018)

Comrade Maxim said:


> I apologize for that. Sorry for going hard.


I get it, sometimes it seems like the internet is no place for sensitive people, and that we have to act like nothing affects us in order to be taken seriously. There is also a literal divide between thinkers and feelers in the MBTI community, which probably doesn't help. But the site you're talking about seems pretty innocent to me. Sure, there are a few douchebags (which is true on any site), but for the most part I think it's just people who are really bored.


----------



## EdgeOnEdge (Jan 20, 2018)

@Comrade Maxim 

No comment.
(Except that one^)
(And this one^)
(And that one^)
(Also that one above this one^) 
(I almost forgot that one^)
(And this one^^^)
(Oh, shit! That one too ^^^)
(And of course, this one^^)
(How could I forget this one^)
(I couldn’t leave out this one^)
(How about this one^)
(This comment also^)
(And this comment also^)
(And this comment^)
(And that comment^)
(The one above this comment^)

I’m away to play PlayStation. 
Add: Mortaldeadking
(Including this comment^)


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Apologists, apologists everywhere


----------



## Khelian (Dec 25, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Apologists, apologists everywhere


Hater, hater everywhere (except it's always the same one)


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Khelian said:


> Hater, hater everywhere (except it's always the same one)


Is "haters" a stupid word? | Debate.org


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Really? Now I'm a hater just for critisizing a site?


Tbh I'm done with this thread. Just wanted to point out the flaws that mbtidatabase, but then kids started to antagonise me for that, It's sad that people are so ignorant and rude at the same time.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Someone needs to get out of his bedroom, switch off his computer and go out doing social things because you're taking this way too personally and this is hilarious.


----------



## Khelian (Dec 25, 2016)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Is "haters" a stupid word? | Debate.org[/url]


Still better than weenie :v "It's official, mbtibase.com is a playground for delusional weenies" (can't post link)



Comrade Maxim said:


> Really? Now I'm a hater just for critisizing a site?
> 
> 
> Tbh I'm done with this thread. Just wanted to point out the flaws that mbtidatabase, but then kids started to antagonise me for that, It's sad that people are so ignorant and rude at the same time.


That is dishonest. Re-read yourself and tell me you're not whiny.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Khelian said:


> Still better than weenie :v "It's official, mbtibase.com is a playground for delusional weenies" (can't post link)
> 
> 
> 
> That is dishonest. Re-read yourself and tell me you're not whiny.


I mean, I didn't say anything that wasn't true, it's their for everyone to see. And if you're not the one voting that stuff than it's not your problem. If you are then what? I'm bad for pointing it out? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ As people idc, I don't have a problem with y'all. But some of the things you people say is just bs.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah, it's really not good that stuff like that is being posted, but people are people. There isn't anything you can really do about it other than mock it and move on.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I know I said I'm done with this thread, but seriously...


Why...

Wont...

You...

Leave...

This...

Thread...

and...

like let it god damn die already?


Whats the point of me to respond to you when you're just going to silence me with the "You're just whining" And other blatlant biased and ignorant stuff? You dont give me the freedom ability to express my opinions and share my critisism about mbtidatabase (It's cancerious community/fanbase to be precise), so why should I try to feed the trolls?

Also, I'm pretty sure you're guys also once shared your critisizm and "Whined" once, so you're just bunch of hypocrites to be honest.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Typing famous people is hilariously imprecise and generally a waste of time, so the concept of a site trying to do it by committee tickles my funny bone far more than it should.


----------



## the heart marksman (Nov 17, 2017)

hey fellas just coming back hoping the thread doesn't die, lmao


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

i go on that website a lot, but i'm usually looking for fictional characters. it's kind of ironic though, because the website's original purpose was to type fictional/non-ficitonal people or characters. but like... it's not even like that anymore. i mainly see "type most/least likely to" posts and it's just so!!! annoying!!! i just want to relate to some INFP characters, man. :'(


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Comrade Maxim said:


> so why should I try to feed the trolls?.


You already did.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

When the site has an intuitive bias, someone calls it out and then gets called "immature" for it and 7 people up-vote the comment. Sheltered special snowflakes smh MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


----------



## the heart marksman (Nov 17, 2017)

Ominously said:


> i go on that website a lot, but i'm usually looking for fictional characters. it's kind of ironic though, because the website's original purpose was to type fictional/non-ficitonal people or characters. but like... it's not even like that anymore. i mainly see "type most/least likely to" posts and it's just so!!! annoying!!! i just want to relate to some INFP characters, man. :'(


if you seek it, you shall find it


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> When the site has an intuitive bias, someone calls it out and then gets called "immature" for it and 7 people up-vote the comment. Sheltered special snowflakes smh MBTI database - Personality types of famous people and fictional characters


People dislike ESTP? Why?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

clem said:


> People dislike ESTP? Why?


Cause they were bullied and they're sensitive and don't know how to take responsibility for anything. They're SJWs basically


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I can't access the site, is it gone?


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I thought you were ESTP. Your profile says ISTP now.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

The site is down now but the Discord is still running so if anyone wants updates you can check it out here: https://discord.gg/GbEfbxR


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Ocean Helm said:


> The site is down now but the Discord is still running so if anyone wants updates you can check it out here: https://discord.gg/GbEfbxR


oh no  do u think they’re going to bring it back?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

clem said:


> I thought you were ESTP. Your profile says ISTP now.


Never typed as ESTP.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

I was briefly very active on that site during the last month. It's a troll fest. The results on that site pretty much fits the stereotypes for many types. Based on that site, the pattern seems to go like this: 

INTP= loser, virgin, retard, smart
INTJ= killer, creep, intelligent
INFP= bullied, whiny
INFJ= 'coldest feeler'; cult leader
ENTP= troll, trouble maker
ExTJ (Type 8)= gets mad easily; assh0les; intimidating
ENFx= dedicated to an insane social cause
ESTP= annoying; assh0le
ISFP= suicidal
ISFJ= boring
ESFx= unintelligent, least successful

The INxx types seem to be commonly picked on for that site.Then, ESTP and ExTJ seem to get assh0le related questions. Havent seen much crazy stuff on ISTx, though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Ocean Helm said:


> The site is down now but the Discord is still running so if anyone wants updates you can check it out here: https://discord.gg/GbEfbxR


 @Comrade Maxim

Do you think they read this thread and shut the site down? XD


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

OneLove21 said:


> I was briefly very active on that site during the last month. It's a troll fest. The results on that site pretty much fits the stereotypes for many types. Based on that site, the pattern seems to go like this:
> 
> INTP= loser, virgin, retard, smart
> INTJ= killer, creep, intelligent
> ...


I remember seeing your avatar. I thought you made some good posts, but of course they seemed to mainly go unnoticed. That's a good sum-up of how they type(d?) over there too.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

I think Mbtibase was the most ass kickin website ever in typology. I only Joined it in December 2017 and wasn't a logged in member until the end of feb. I'm a big fan of fanfiction secretly so just at the end of the day I love to see my fav. movie characters types and other celeb types. Some people on Mbtibase especially the enneagram typists were quite accurate and always rationed behind their explanations well. The website was actually fun until Joseph took over. Although it had some mean trolls and Joseph in it and no moderation at all, It wasn't a bad website at all. It was truly amazing. No other websites have outward typings of fanfic characters unlike mbtibase. Even PerC and typocentral for that matter are annoyingly so structured that you just cannot do certain things until you have enough posts. You have to unlock PMs and chats n links and stuff, which is very repulsive to new users much like myself. From a User's point of view the admin guys have to lax it to gain repititive usage. I mean GMAT club is better than PerC in that its not too heavily structured.

I MISS MBTIBASE I WISH I WAS A USER IN THE BEGINNING.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ocean Helm said:


> I remember seeing your avatar. I thought you made some good posts, but of course they seemed to mainly go unnoticed. That's a good sum-up of how they type(d?) over there too.


Yeah, I used this same avatar on there lol. And thanks, haha.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

The website's down? Shit, I wanted to be known as an annoying and insulting troll so I'd be famous there and some butthurt users might try to type me.

My masterplan is ruined...


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Khelian said:


> Why are you complaining about this website when you can just ignore it?
> I mean, what do you expect, that people will stop going on it and that it'll be shut down?


N-no...?


----------

